# Suspension/Wheel Alignment Cardiff area



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Finally managed to sort out my coilovers from AmD at the end of last week, but due to time constraints and ridiculous fuel prices (even if they are down 2p) I can't warrant driving all the way to Essex to get the suspension fitted and set up properly, then wheel alignment on top.

My local garage cuts every corner they can and weren't up for taking the time to make sure the car's stance is right, and I'm not really up for paying main dealer rates for a 10yr old car. Looking for something in between, ie a specialist of some description.

Any ideas? Cardiff/Newport/Bridgend areas.

TIA :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.aviaspeedshop.co.uk/ Not used them myself but they are highly recommended on pistonheads.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

try roadrunner motor parts in chirchvillage my uncle is the manager there, if they cant do it they probely will know somewhere that can


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks both, will give Avia a shout first as it's first on the list, failing that I'll give Roadrunner a blast


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

For fitting or alignment Ed? I can fit it/ adjust it (took me ages to get the coilies on the subaru how I wanted them!), and Orchard motors are the best alignmnet people I know and are just down the road..


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Both really, although it's the wheel alignment that is the cream on top.

I know most garages won't have the time to spend faffing around getting the levels 'just right' and that's before getting to wheel alignment.

Just spoke to Ben over at AmD, the parts will be arriving on Thursday if all goes well, but I won't have time off until Monday, or the week after. While I'm typing this, i may aswell give you a call.....


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

See you next week bud!


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Just got home from having the coilies fitted, and big grin  The suspension feels more like my MTB suspension now, always preloaded, reacting fast even on the motorway - which is probably where I have noticed the difference most. The M4 between Newport and Cardiff was quite a flat piece of road until I drove with decent suspension, you could feel all the undulations but you could also feel the suspension working. I also went over a speed bump not too fast as I know it's a harsh one, and the steering wheel almost jumped out of my hand as my timing was off. I was used to the front dipping into the bump, where now the front didn't dip at all, just the suspension pushing it up and over.

Also thanks to James for doing in an informed manner, which has pretty much left the suspension where I wanted it first time with no messing around. Now just to see how it settles and then adjust when I get the wheels aligned if need be 

:driver:


----------

